# Hãy bỏ thói quen rửa thực phẩm trong bồn rửa bát



## toilatoi (11/10/21)

Hãy bỏ thói quen rửa thực phẩm trong bồn rửa bát Tại sao không nên rửa thực phẩm trong bồn rửa bát Theo nhiều nghiên cứu đã chứng minh, bồn rửa bát chứa số lượng vi khuẩn nhiều không kém gì với bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵngbồn cầu cả. Bồn rửa bát có đặc điểm là có rất nhiều những khe nhỏ, chỗ lõm mà nước có thể đọng lại được. Đây là những nơi trú ngụ và phát triển lý tưởng của các loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Một điều khiến bạn dễ hiểu lầm nữa đó là cho dù bạn có lau chùi thường xuyên khu vực bồn rửa bát thì máy hút bụi sàn nhà xưởng công nghiệpchưa chắc tất cả vi khuẩn đã bị tiêu diệt hết. Mắt thường của chúng ta không thể nhìn thấy được chúng phải không nào. Việc ngâm thực phẩm tại bồn rửa là con đường trực tiếp giúp cho vi khuẩn gây bệnh bám vào thực phẩm và đi vào cơ thể chúng ta qua đường ăn uống. Nguy hiểm nhất đó chính là những thực phẩm ăn sống như trái cây, rau,...Nguy cơ bị ngộ độc thực phẩm rất cao nếu như bạn vẫn giữ thói quen xấu này. Trong nước rửa chén có nhiều thành phần có thể gây hại và ung thư nếu như tích tụ một thời gian dài trong cơ thể. Bồn rửa bát chính là nơi ẩn chứa nhiều nước rửa chén nhất. Khi bạn không tẩy hết nước rửa chén tồn đọng trên bồn thì tất nhiên nó sẽ dính vao thực phẩm khi chúng ta tiến hành ngâm ở khu vực này. Một điều nữa đó là khi chúng ta ngâm hoặc rửa thực phẩm tại khu vực bồn rửa bát này sẽ có thể làm cho những mảnh nhỏ thực phẩm đi vào trong đường ống. Khi chúng bị mắc kẹt và tiến hành phân hủy dễ gây ra mùi hôi và những vi khuẩn gây bệnh từ những khu lò mổ hoặc chế biến thực phẩm thịt, cá. Nên rửa thực phẩm như thế nào là đúng cách? Tất nhiên là mình sẽ khuyên bạn không nên ngâm rửa thực phẩm bên trong bồn rửa bát rồi. Để đảm bảo an toàn bạn nên trang bị cho mình chậu riêng để rửa thức ăn, một cái cho rau củ quả, 1 cái cho thịt sống. Khi rửa rau củ thì nên ngâm trong nước muối khoảng 10 phút, đối với thịt, cá để đảm bảo an toàn hãy ngâm trong nước vo gạo khoảng 5 phút rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước sạch vừa khử mùi tanh luôn. Khi rửa lại cho sạch thì nên để dưới vòi nước chảy chứ không đặt vào trong bồn hoặc dưới sàn nhé. Những lưu ý khi sử dụng bồn rửa bát Thường xuyên lau chùi, vệ sinh thật sạch sẽ bồn rửa bát nhà bạn. Không chỉ qua con đường thức ăn mà vi khuẩn có hại có thể tấn công chúng ta bằng cách dính vào chén bát, đũa, muỗng khi rửa. Có nhiều cách làm sạch bồn rửa bát, trong đó có sử dụng baking soda. Đây là nguyên liệu dễ kiếm cũng như được sử dụng nhiều trong khử mùi và làm sạch. Sau khi rửa sơ qua bồn rửa bát, rắc baking soda lên trên bề mặt rồi để yên trong vòng 10 phút. Sau đó lấy miếng bọt biển chà kỹ tất cả bề mặt và khe hở nhỏ. Cuối cùng là dội sạch lại bằng nước sạch. Còn có nhiều cách khác để làm sạch và diệt khuẩn trên bồn rửa bát như: muối + chanh, muối + giấm và nước nóng,...Bạn có thể áp dụng tương tự như cách sử dụng baking soda. Luôn lấy rác thải trong dụng cụ chắn rác rơi xuống cống của bồn rửa bát. Bạn phải phụ kiện máy chà sànbỏ hết rác bên trong sau khi rửa chén bát để chúng không có cơ hội phân hủy và sinh ra nhiều vi khuẩn gây hại. Loại bỏ dầu mỡ là một điều cực kì quan trọng, dầu mỡ dính trên inox rất khó sạch, chính vì thế mà nhiều khi chúng ta rửa chén bát trong bồn luôn có cảm giác nhớt nhớt. Để khắc phục tình trạng này thì có thể dùng nước sôi và dội lên bề mặt bồn cho dầu mỡ bị trôi xuống dưới.


----------

